# Smoky Angel Nominations



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 25, 2010)

On the 13th of March 11 BBQ teams, a Volunteer Fire Department and a DJ all came together at the Oceana Navy Base in Virginia Beach VA for "Operation BBQ Va". These teams and thier spouses fed 350 Marines from the Marine Air Control 24 squadren and thier families. The MAC 24 group had just got back from Irag. 

These teams donated thier time, energy and some fantastic food for this great cause. I would like to nominate each and every one of them for what they did on March 13th 2010 for the MAC 24 unit.

Mike Fay, Aporkalypse Now
Dave and Vince Pavone, The Pavone Brothers
Bill Hutchinson, Bill's Grill Catering Service
Kathy Small, My side of the Mountain BBQ
Dave and Cathy Nash, Pot Belly Pig BBQ
Rick, Liz and Jacob Hamilton, Hambones by the fire
Jen and Jack Windsor, Black Cat BBQ
Bryan and Andrew Small, Your Sound Choice
Lloyd Sossei, John Pearce and Mike Hock, The Crazy Rednecks
Eric and Amy Buras, The Princess and the Pig BBQ
Nelson Colwell and Chris Prieto, Old Dominion Smoke House
Brian Beilanski and Windy Shifflett, ZCVFD
Chris Hall, Big Ugly BBQ (already a recipiant)

Thanks for everything you all did for this great cause.

Bill Small, My Side of the Mountain BBQ


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 25, 2010)

What a great gesture, very kind Bill!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 25, 2010)

good job pal!


----------



## Griff (Mar 25, 2010)

Good on ya Bill.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 25, 2010)

Great nominee ya got there. I predict this will be the Grand Prize Winner. Now if it don't happen to garner the official Smokey Angel Award let me know and I will send you one...if I can find it 

bigwheel


----------

